# Eco System vertical 300 plant system



## nasar (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys i have been looking at this eco grow system for a while now but know one seems to know anything about these can any one tell me what they are like with their experience or any one they who has used one seems like nice efficient system.

I love the way you can pack in so many cutting at one go.

http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/eco-system-300-plant-vertical-system-115-p.asp

http://www.headshigh.co.uk/eco-system-mk2-vertical-growing-chamber.html

http://www.hydroponic-growrooms.co.uk/page40.htm


----------



## LVTDY (Jan 5, 2012)

If you're reasonably handy, I'd imagine you could build something equivalent for about 1/3 of the money.

I've never used one though, so for all I know they could be downright amazing.


----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2012)

It looks cute. I'm sure that it is good for something but I'll bet you can do much
better and cheaper by DIY. 

300 plants? not any respectable 300 MMJ plants.


----------



## nasar (Jan 5, 2012)

so you think it won't yield so good and any ideas how i could build one for cheap?


----------



## LVTDY (Jan 6, 2012)

Just look at what it is you're buying and do your best to recreate it. If you can't figure out how, it may be best to just drop the cash on the ecosystem product to save yourself headaches.


----------



## dbuffet (Jan 6, 2012)

You just need rock wool slabs and dutch trays, hung vertically around your light. Then set up a top drip. Should be really easy to build the frame with 2 x 4s. But when you start off you plants in the slabs they have to root horizontally.


----------



## constructionpig (Jan 10, 2012)

IDK that seems like a lot of cash fr something you could build yourself. just saying.
Good Luck


----------



## stainedtrichromes (Jan 12, 2012)

I dont know why anyone would spend that kinda money on a tanning booth when a closet stadium is surely much cheaper. Do some research on stadium with the right mind set it is so much simpler than trying to jam 300 plants into a phone booth that *when something goes wrong it all goes wrong*


----------



## THZZELJR (Jan 13, 2012)

wow that thing is tiny for 2k watt cant imagine how you would cool it.... I am build a bubbleponic 5 gallon 24 site vert 600 watt with 32 sqft usable space diy everything whispersonic 300cfm for around 700 dollars. but I am a carpenter by trade. 600 watt will throw 4x4 easy dont know why they put 2k in there.


----------



## tibberous (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm all for high plant numbers, but 300 plants to 1200 watts?

Lets say you got a more-than-respectable gram per watt. That's 2.6 pounds... but only 4 grams a plant? I dunno... don't want to talk bad about it, might be sweet, just seems a little off.


----------



## kana (Jan 18, 2012)

dbuffet said:


> You just need rock wool slabs and dutch trays, hung vertically around your light. Then set up a top drip. Should be really easy to build the frame with 2 x 4s. But when you start off you plants in the slabs they have to root horizontally.


how come you have to start them off horizontally cant they route vertically?


----------

